# Sulekha selling Galaxy R @ Rs. 18989. Go for it?



## Santa Maria! (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's the link

On clicking 'buy', a popup appears that promises to give a Rs. 1500 off coupon for 'first time users' . So is this the real deal?
Otherwise was thinking of the LG O2X, but can't find it at ~19k.

*EDIT!:* omg omg I ordered it! :O


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

congrats great price


----------



## s_holmes (Jan 3, 2012)

Even I am thinking about ordering this. But I am not really sure about the reliability of Sulekha. AFAIK they have only recently started selling mobile phones.

Has anyone ordered a mobile phone from this site already? Any feedback?


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh man, don't tell me stuff like that  
On top of everything, this is my first ever online purchase! Ah well... will post back if/when I receive it.
When I called them, they said they'll use either BlueDart or FirstFlight courier services.


----------



## ece2k2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Good choice. 

I too purchased the phone from Sulekha last week for Rs.18989 - got the phone in under 72 hours from placing the order. They used First Flight couriers. 

The wrapper of the shipment said "Indiaplaza" and the invoice has the seller's name as "Cart2india" (who is the same person listing in ebay I guess - Special Offer - Samsung Galaxy R I9103 - BLACK | eBay). So, Sulekha is just sourcing the phone from Indiaplaza, who is in turn sourcing it from Cart2India. 

But it is the best deal after all IMHO. The service is too good compared to Letsbuy - who was sitting on my order for more than a week without even knowing the estimated shipping date for the same phone. 

Thanks!


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 3, 2012)

Great to hear! What city are you in?
And how's the phone?


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 4, 2012)

↑

Congrats for the purchase !!

i'm sure u'll love the phone...


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 4, 2012)

^ I read your review before I bought it, man. It was helpful.
Is your locally purchased scratch guard decent? Affecting visibility etc? Any decent ones that you know of that may be purchased online?


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 4, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> ^ I read your review before I bought it, man. It was helpful.
> Is your locally purchased scratch guard decent? Affecting visibility etc? Any decent ones that you know of that may be purchased online?



yea... its decent... not affecting visibility at all... but looks scratchy while screen turns off from some particular angle.

search ebay... i hope it may be found thr...


----------



## ece2k2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Just to let you know, I bought the capdase case plus screenguard for Rs.499 at ebay - Capdase Soft Cover / Case Samsung Galaxy R GT I9103 - Black FREE ScreenGuard | eBay

I am yet to receive the item, but capdase case seems to be a decent one according to the reviews.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Thanks for the info. Will consider it later.

Status on site says 'Shipped'. Got courier tracking code. Apparently it's coming from Bangalore via FirstFlight. Hope it reaches here safe & sound.


----------



## varunparakh (Jan 5, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> Here's the link
> 
> On clicking 'buy', a popup appears that promises to give a Rs. 1500 off coupon for 'first time users' . So is this the real deal?
> Otherwise was thinking of the LG O2X, but can't find it at ~19k.
> ...


Its avlbl fr 19528 now! 1k cashback only!! 

No EMI as well!


----------



## s_holmes (Jan 5, 2012)

I think that is still a great price for this mobile..


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 5, 2012)

> Its avlbl fr 19528 now! 1k cashback only!!
> 
> No EMI as well!



The day after I ordered it, the price rose to aroun 19.1k. Looks like it increased again. Still, don't think there's a better offer for the phone elsewhere.
Rest of the questions are about Sulekha's reliability. We'll see.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 5, 2012)

i sometimes don't understand why there is always a big gap between online prices and street prices.
Whenever i ask the retailers outside, they say that mobiles purchased online will not have company warranty and service centers of the company are not going to service the device as its IMEI number will not be recognized by them.

if you ask in a branded store, Galaxy R will cost atleast 22500. 10% difference is pretty huge. 

What is that the online retailer doing differently to give such a big discount?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 5, 2012)

street price = local tax + commission for the various peoples who source it to the store, shopkeeper, etc. moreover if its a showroom then price is even higher.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> street price = local tax + commission for the various peoples who source it to the store, shopkeeper, etc. moreover if its a showroom then price is even higher.


ok but will i be getting company warranty? can i get my mobile serviced at companys official service centre or would i have to go elsewhere?.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Manufacturer warranty means the people who made the phone will be responsible for servicing it. So yeah, that implies 'company' warranty.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 7, 2012)

GOT IT! 

Some false alarms first:

When I checked the FirstFlight courier tracking page yesterday morning, all info seemed to have been deleted. I contacted Sulekha CC and they just told me the same (no info seems to be given). They suggested I contact FF myself cuz if they do it on their end, there would be a long up-the-channel process or something.

FF CC would not pick up the phone, I sent the Noida branch an email, and they replied within 30 minutes saying that the package had already landed in Noida and was out for delivery. (fast!)

When I returned home from work, there it was waiting on my bed. (in the morning i totally did not expect it to be delivered this fast, so didn't call home).

So yeah... ordered on 3rd, shipped on 4th, got it on 6th. Shipping Bangalore to Noida. Very nice.


Packaging was dirty on the outside, but packed nice and safe. Sealed white plastic on the outside, thick cardboard on the inside wrapping the Phone's own box.

Opened it up and lo and behold.. a smexy hawt smartphone.

I felt like a village boy since this was my first touch-phone and first Android. Only played with it a bit (no time! work on saturdays too!) but damn, the thing is sweet. Very responsive. BIG ASS SCREEN (imo).

Will post more blabberings later. Gotta get to work. And gonna buy a screen-protector today.

*EDIT*
Few quick questions:
I also got a pouch with it. Is the phone supposed to fit so tightly into it? I really have to push it inside. Does it scratch the screen like this?
Also, the earphone's 3.5mm jack... does one have to REALLY push it into the phone to connect? Just plugging it in didn't work, I pushed hard and heard another click... only then did it work. (Sound seems awesome btw),


----------



## ashintomson (Jan 7, 2012)

@santa maria .. u got d phone ...  post some pics when u get time .... have a g8 time mate ..


----------



## red dragon (Jan 7, 2012)

Santa,did you try any other earphones?
Try with normal earphones without mic.
Do apply a scratch guarsand particles in our pockets can scratch the glass very easily(it has happened with me twice)


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 7, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> @santa maria .. u got d phone ...  post some pics when u get time .... have a g8 time mate ..



I don't have a camera to take pics  
Unless I remove the phone's camera and use it to take the phone's pic 
But hey, pics are available everywhere! It's the user-experience that counts, eh?




red dragon said:


> Santa,did you try any other earphones?
> Try with normal earphones without mic.
> Do apply a scratch guarsand particles in our pockets can scratch the glass very easily(it has happened with me twice)



Hm, good idea. I have some cheapo 3.5 earphones lying around. Will try it when I get home.
Thinking of getting a local scratch guard for now.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 7, 2012)

Santa Maria! said:


> *EDIT*
> Few quick questions:
> I also got a pouch with it. Is the phone supposed to fit so tightly into it? I really have to push it inside. Does it scratch the screen like this?
> Also, the earphone's 3.5mm jack... does one have to REALLY push it into the phone to connect? Just plugging it in didn't work, I pushed hard and heard another click... only then did it work. (Sound seems awesome btw),



as for now ur phone is safe in the pouch that comes with it... don't worry for scratches but u must get a screen guard as soon as possible if u want it to look like new for long long time.....
its better to not remove the screenguard having android logo tht comes pre-applied on the screen until u get another screenguard

yea.. u have to push it until the golden part of earphone jack gets inserted properly... u'll hear a smooth clicking sound


----------



## heyraj (Jan 7, 2012)

@Santa Maria!...congrats for your safe transaction with mobile sulekha.
I Just want to ask you 3question,please answer.
1.does this phone come with vat paid bill?
2.who is the seller and where is his shop from?
3.does phone was sealed pack and with all accessories ?Does it has genuine IMEI number?check it on samsung service center?


----------



## Speedy1994 (Jan 7, 2012)

How Is Its Music Quality. Is It Acceptable inside earphones??

Plz Tell me. I Want TO Buy A Phone Urgently. Should I Go For Galaxy R Or Live With Walkman.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 7, 2012)

Galaxy R for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 7, 2012)

Speedy1994 said:


> Should I Go For Galaxy R Or Live With Walkman.



you are comparing a 14k mobile with a 20k one. can't be compared. first decide what you need then check the Mobile Reference Guide. if you have confusion, create a thread listing the mobiles you have considered. others will help you out then.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 8, 2012)

^^

He already got Galaxy R


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm.. the earphone seems to be going in easier now. Maybe I just took its virginity the first time... so subsequent times are easier 



heyraj said:


> @Santa Maria!...congrats for your safe transaction with mobile sulekha.
> I Just want to ask you 3question,please answer.
> 1.does this phone come with vat paid bill?
> 2.who is the seller and where is his shop from?
> 3.does phone was sealed pack and with all accessories ?Does it has genuine IMEI number?check it on samsung service center?



1. Yeah. The 'invoice' seems to be on a half-A4 piece of paper that was ripped in half in an ugly way, but all details are there. It says: Subtotal: Rs. 19513.31, VAT: 975.69, Invoice Total: 20489.00.
So it doesn't show the Rs. 1500 discount that I got. I only paid Rs. 18989.

2. The invoice & the delivery challan mention Cart2India under 'shipped by' with a Bangalore address. The outer white sealed plastic packaging has the indiaplaza.in logo/images printed on it.

3. Yeah, the phone's box had that white label-seal and seemed untampered with. Everything was a-okay in the box, warranty card et. al. My phone shows some IMEI number, but I haven't done any checks. Maybe I'll check it out some time.



Speedy1994 said:


> How Is Its Music Quality. Is It Acceptable inside earphones??
> 
> Plz Tell me. I Want TO Buy A Phone Urgently. Should I Go For Galaxy R Or Live With Walkman.



Only first impressions so far, but the sound in earphones seems amazing to me. I used to use puny spice earphones from my old set, though, so donno how good a judge I am. The bass from the Samsung earphones really impressed me. Nice and loud. Without earphones... donno maybe sound could be better? Not sure yet.

And yeah... as said, the two phones you mentioned aren't really comparable.


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 9, 2012)

nice price!


----------



## heyraj (Jan 9, 2012)

@Santa Maria!...thanks for your answer.


----------



## ankit360 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Galaxy R @ Rs. 18989*

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/00013MTS_snapshot_0009_20120109_173325.jpg

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/00013MTS_snapshot_0117_20120109_173400.jpg

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/00013MTS_snapshot_0139_20120109_173428.jpg

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/20111231_124734.jpg

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/00013MTS_snapshot_0255_20120109_173512.jpg

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/9103%20r/SC20120109-182406.png

*i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/rdd333/9103%20r/SC20120109-084247.png


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pics, ankit. I'm sure they'll be helpful for others.


----------



## s_holmes (Jan 10, 2012)

The phone is again available at Sulekha for 18999/- after 1000 cashback.


----------



## acidCow (Jan 10, 2012)

@Santa 
Whats the manufacturing date of the phone ? I mean is it a very old piece or just recently came out of the line ? 
I was thinking of buying this phone for a long time!


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jan 10, 2012)

As I mentioned before, the box says it was manufactured in Oct 2011.

As for usage updates... man, this thing is flying! So damn smooth. And my god... 3D games play like butter on this Some guy mentioned he got Dead Space for free from the Samsung apps aplication. I tried it and got it too. Amazing how far mobile graphics have come!

Battery is so-so. Will have to use it for a few more days to make a proper comment.


----------



## sweetsens_msec (Jan 18, 2012)

So is sulekha trustablee ... was the packing n the customer service good ???


----------



## ashintomson (Jan 18, 2012)

phone is out of stock  @ d moment ....


----------



## anjanu (Jan 28, 2012)

I ordered it today for Rs 19049/- from sulekha.com...there was no mention of color of the phone but I am expecting a Black or Metallic Gray color...but please tell if there is any other color cause I think there is also brown variant but I dont want brow or any other color


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 28, 2012)

anjanu said:


> I ordered it today for Rs 19049/- from sulekha.com...there was no mention of color of the phone but I am expecting a Black or Metallic Gray color...but please tell if there is any other color cause I think there is also brown variant but I dont want brow or any other color



as far as i know it only comes in black color...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2012)

sweetsens_msec said:


> So is sulekha trustablee ... was the packing n the customer service good ???



I've had a bad experience with the customer service, they have still not sent me the bill..
but they do have very good prices


----------



## chiru (Feb 2, 2012)

Out of stock once again just as i got my salary credited -_-


----------



## anjanu (Feb 4, 2012)

chiru said:


> Out of stock once again just as i got my salary credited -_-




bro dont fall for the cheap price at sulekha...they dont have this mobile...
thier service is ****...I purchased SGR on 27/01/2012 and on 03/02/2012 sulekha sent me the mail of order cancellation and told me that they will refund my money but the process will take minimum of 14 days to  21 days...they have blocked my money for a minimum of 3 weeks from the date of purchase and hence I cannot buy from other sites...you take a look at mysmartprice.com


----------

